# What other people think of you is none of your business



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2015)

*What Other people think of you is none of your business*... a 90 year old Ohio lady Regina Brett wrote that among many other sentinents  ...do you agree with it?

Do you mind a lot what others' think of you ,?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 3, 2015)

That depends.  Are we talking negative feelings?  If so, I Agree AND disagree...    I agree so long as they keep their opinions to themselves.    I disagree the minute their opinion negatively impacts me..


----------



## Josiah (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not sure I agree with my fellow Ohioan. I strive to have people think well of me and so how well I succeed is of some importance to me.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 3, 2015)

It is my business if it is good things, and none of mine otherwise...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2015)

I agree with the lady, Holly. I first heard this sentiment expressed by RuPaul. Love RuPaul.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 3, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I'm not sure I agree with my fellow Ohioan. I strive to have people think well of me and so how well I succeed is of some importance to me.



I believe we all would like people to think well of us.. but let's face it..  That's not always the case, and many times we have no control over how others perceive us.   I still don't see how it doesn't become our business if someone is being malicious or causing an impact on us in some way.. socially or financially..


----------



## AprilT (Apr 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That depends.  Are we talking negative feelings?  If so, I Agree AND disagree...    I agree so long as they keep their opinions to themselves.    *I disagree the minute their opinion negatively impacts me.*.



That, mess with my livelihood, we're going to have a conversation.    Otherwise, carry on.  

Not to say, it isn't nice when you know you are liked, cared for and loved.   on the other hand, haters going to hate, hate, hate.  LOL, wiser words never spoken by a pop singer.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> *What Other people think of you is none of your business*... a 90 year old Ohio lady Regina Brett wrote that among many other sentinents  ...do you agree with it?
> 
> Do you mind a lot what others' think of you ,?



Holly, first of all, I love that cute little chick avatar!  :love_heart:

I do care what others think of me, especially if I think highly of them.  I want them to think highly of me in return.  If they don't think highly of me, I'd like to know so that I can either avoid them or try to improve the relationship if it seems worth the effort.  So is it "my business"?  I'd have to say yes, in a way, it is.  I would tend not to agree with the Ohio lady.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 3, 2015)

Although I'm aware that I have no real control over what others think of me, I'd rather be liked.  Just as I find I don't like everyone I meet, sometimes for no  apparent reason I can think of. It works the other way round too. Good communication and good relationships are important for so many reasons, some very practical, that if things aren't working out, I want to know why. Sometimes the other person is just negative or having a bad day/life, sometimes its me. If I make an effort and am considerate, I find the interaction turns out well.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 3, 2015)

Glinda, you've been a real asset to our community since you joined SF and we all think highly of you. Who wouldn't like a good witch?


----------



## Glinda (Apr 3, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Glinda, you've been a real asset to our community since you joined SF and we all think highly of you. Who wouldn't like a good witch?
> 
> View attachment 16622




Thank you, Josiah!  You are a sweetie!  :thankyou:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 3, 2015)

I care about what others think of me, but not to the point that their opinion will change me. Since my wife likes my personality, that is the only person I need to listen to. I already know that many older folks, don't like my humorous side because they don't like much humor or sarcasm. I have both and, again, my wife loves it. They are extremely serious about life, in which I am, but then again, I'm not. I talk about how much I love my wife and being married. Those that don't believe/like "love" or "marriage" really need to stay away from me. I'm very pro-law enforcement and many folks don't feel that way. "Oh well" is all I can say.  

When a person tells another person the truth/reality of what they see in another person, some people get really offended by that. It seems like all some people want to hear about themselves is the good/nice things. A truthful/real person will say both the positive and negative. Perhaps if the person who is feeling offended would just think about what's being said about them, they could learn things about themselves and take that as a plus, not a minus.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 3, 2015)

I want people that I know, and like and respect ,to like me obviously, but people who I don't know, or don't know well?I don't think that their opinion of me matters, and they may well be judging me on one remark or something that I once said or did. I wouldn't allow it to concern me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 3, 2015)

If I were a celeb or a politician, someone whose fortunes rise or fall on popularity, then yes I'd be concerned. Most of those types have spin control / rep management people in the wings to handle that kind of work. 

As for what others think being my business? Insofar as it doesn't directly affect me or mine, I don't care.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 3, 2015)

Though everyone would prefer to be liked....if it does not impact my life, I do not really care what others think of me.


----------



## Lon (Apr 3, 2015)

For me it depends on who those other people are, but generally speaking, I prefer to be liked, respected and admired by everyone.


----------



## 911 (Apr 3, 2015)

I know a lot of people don't think much of me or even like me. In fact, I can say that over the years many more have hated me than liked me. But, that's the way it is being a cop. I can't remember anyone telling me how nice a guy that I was while they were sitting in the back of my cruiser. Oh , wait, yes there were a few that I had to take to an auto repair shop to have their car looked at while it was sitting out on the freeway or turnpike. They told me how kind I was not to make them stay with their car and take a chance of getting picked up by a predator or worse. After midnight people become really grateful out on the highways when they break down and I would roll up behind them and turn the lights on. The first words out of their mouth was, "Oh thank God you showed up."


----------



## AprilT (Apr 3, 2015)

If we're talking people I care about, of course I care on most levels as to what they think, but, those whom just want to find reason to critique me to justify their own reasons to like or dislike me, no, can't be concerned with those folks, unless, as I said in earlier post, I have a stake in what they think of me. In general, I try to live my life harmoniously, anyway, without altering my true self, this does at times seem to cause issues though for some.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 3, 2015)

911 said:


> I know a lot of people don't think much of me or even like me. In fact, I can say that over the years many more have hated me than liked me. But, that's the way it is being a cop. I can't remember anyone telling me how nice a guy that I was while they were sitting in the back of my cruiser. Oh , wait, yes there were a few that I had to take to an auto repair shop to have their car looked at while it was sitting out on the freeway or turnpike. They told me how kind I was not to make them stay with their car and take a chance of getting picked up by a predator or worse. After midnight people become really grateful out on the highways when they break down and I would roll up behind them and turn the lights on. The first words out of their mouth was, "Oh thank God you showed up."



911, on the contrary, I'll bet you were appreciated a lot more than you let on.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't concern myself with that due to my knowing I am universally loved and respected.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2015)

AprilT said:


> If we're talking people I care about, of course I care on most levels as to what they think, but, those whom just want to find reason to critique me to justify their own reasons to like or dislike me, no, can't be concerned with those folks, unless, as I said in earlier post, I have a stake in what they think of me. *In general, I try to live my life harmoniously, anyway, without altering my true self, this does at times seem to cause issues though for some.*



I find this often too April...for some reason the way I live my life albeit perfectly legally and to me normally..seems to upset certain people..why I have no idea...but sometimes I think that it's just down to plain old envy, whether that's materialistic, or my opinions , or my lifestyle  I know not , but some get eaten up with opinions about me that are usually false and vindictive...sad people..but do I care?..I used to, I was a desperate people pleaser ...not any more ...I am a good person and if that bothers some people then the problem doesn't lie with me..


----------



## Kitties (Apr 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> *What Other people think of you is none of your business*... a 90 year old Ohio lady Regina Brett wrote that among many other sentinents  ...do you agree with it?
> 
> Do you mind a lot what others' think of you ,?



My mother told me there was a saying in German "your thoughts are your own" She said it sounded better in German but that was what the saying meant. I think that is what this is also. What others "think" of you is none of your business because you'll never know.

Now when people open their big mouths and say things that are negative to you, that's something else.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 3, 2015)

Kitties said:


> My mother told me there was a saying in German "your thoughts are your own" She said it sounded better in German but that was what the saying meant. I think that is what this is also. What others "think" of you is none of your business because you'll never know.
> 
> Now when people open their big mouths and say things that are negative to you, that's something else.



I like your mother's saying and I agree.  When I was a young teenagager, a group of young girls I knew very well, were in another room gossiping about me, I never would have cared, but, the fact that, I could hear each word, was annoying, so I knocked on their room door and asked them to please lower their voices because I could hear every word and I'd much rather not.  You should have seen the look on their faces.  I won't say, I didn't completely care, one was supposed to be a good friend, but, this was par for course in those days, that's just something I had to learn to deal with all the time, no matter how much I minded my own business.  Some girl or girls were always looking to pick a fight with me and you'd never met a person that had no idea why 90% of the time.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 3, 2015)

Sometimes, even though we've all been grown up for a long time, life can be like a movie about high school. You never know what's going on in someone else's mind or why they react the way they do or what their issues are.  Best to just keep moving along.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 3, 2015)

Josiah said:


> 911, on the contrary, I'll bet you were appreciated a lot more than you let on.



+1.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2015)

This woman I used to work with was all bent out of shape because she heard two other employees criticizing her.  She was eavesdropping on them, and they weren't aware that she could hear.  I reminded her that many times she had spoken harshly about others, and if they heard what she said, they would feel badly too.  Everybody wants to be liked I think, but it's realistic to know that not everyone will be fond of you or your opinions.  If it's someone close to me, I'd care more about what they thought.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 5, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I believe we all would like people to think well of us.. but let's face it..  That's not always the case, and many times we have no control over how others perceive us.   I still don't see how it doesn't become our business if someone is being malicious or causing an impact on us in some way.. socially or financially..



I think it most assuredly DOES become our business when, as you say, it has a negative impact on us.


----------



## Jingles (Apr 5, 2015)

I've enjoyed reading everybody's point of view on this.
And the good thing is, I think, everybody does have their own point of view, and are able to share it.
I used to worry way too much what people thought of me.
But after some real life stuff happened, I now think that if it somebody doesn't like me, and have met me, then it's so long it's been good to know ya!
After all, they've based their opinion of me while I'm being me. 
And well, I ain't changing me for nobody.
So, no. I don't worry about what people think of me.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 5, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I think it most assuredly DOES become our business when, as you say, it has a negative impact on us.



Exactly!  Who cares, let people talk, like when I was a teen and heard those girls say my name out loud, I didn't care, didn't make a big deal out of it, just thought it was funny really and I never said another word, after asking them to tone it down so I didn't hear the rather loud chatter every time I past the room. kids being kids, talk all they want as long as the talking wasn't something that was going to affect some important facet of my life.  We all talk and and say things in which out of earshot, some other person might not take kindly to, that's besides the point, again, how you let that or anyone's other chatter affect you is the point.


----------



## Kitties (Apr 5, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Exactly!  Who cares, let people talk, like when I was a teen and heard those girls say my name out loud, I didn't care, didn't make a big deal out of it, just thought it was funny really and I never said another word, after asking them to tone it down so I didn't hear the rather loud chatter every time I past the room. kids being kids, talk all they want as long as the talking wasn't something that was going to affect some important facet of my life.  We all talk and and say things in which out of earshot, some other person might not take kindly to, that's besides the point, again, how you let that or anyone's other chatter affect you is the point.


I agree, I really really and I mean really have to work on that. Even at my age, I let too many things get to me. I'm wondering if I'll ever be able to change that.


----------



## maddyathome (Apr 6, 2015)

I used to care a lot what other people thought, now not so much lol.  It's one of the few advantages of getting older!


----------



## chic (Apr 6, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I'm not sure I agree with my fellow Ohioan. I strive to have people think well of me and so how well I succeed is of some importance to me.



I agree with Josiah. Of course it matters. It matters to most people. It makes a person feel better about themselves to be well thought of and respected. Respect is very important to me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Can't recall the exact quote, but I like this one.

When you're 20 you worry about what people think of you.  When you're 40 you don't care what people think of you.  When you're 60 you realize they were thinking about you at all.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

At some age you realize that not everyone is going to love you no matter how much you do to make them...


----------



## maddyathome (Apr 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Can't recall the exact quote, but I like this one.
> 
> When you're 20 you worry about what people think of you.  When you're 40 you don't care what people think of you.  When you're 60 you realize they were thinking about you at all.



Exactly, "You wouldn't worry what people thought about you if you know how little they did." Most people are too wrapped up in their own lives and concerns.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2015)

In the final analysis, I think the person's opinion of me that resonates the most with me is my own. I am a connector by nature, and love people, but relationships can be fluid. Ultimately, the only constant is my relationship with myself. If that is dysfunctional, it negatively affects my life and my capacity to effectively relate to others.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Not dysfunctional, but maybe a little narcisstitic...layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2015)

Actually, it is a counselor's perspective, awareness versus narcissism.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hmm, self-counseling is a dangerous practice...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2015)

I only counsel others, have a therapist for me, my dear! Lol. You are so funny! :love_heart:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

What type of counselor are you, and who are your clients?


----------



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2015)

I have tried to please people all my life and like most of you,  want folks to like me in return. But like Popeye says: " I yam what I yam".. and I'm too darn old to worry about it, like my friend from Mad magazine.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2015)

I am a trauma counselor, majority of my clients are vets suffering from PTSD, but I support others who deal with traumatic effects. Supposed to be retired, but somehow, doesn't seem to happen.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

You definitely need some counseling, and it is never too late...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2015)

You certainly are a professional's dream, yourself, Ralphy. Taking notes.....lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Lie down on zee couch, Ralphy and tell me your dreams......


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hmm, yes, this might help, as my dreams are getting better all of the time...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, yes, this might help, as my dreams are getting better all of the time...



Dr Shalimar will analyse them for you.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2015)

Only after two stiff Shots of the Glenfiddich, Annie. I find it so,trying dealing with personality disorders.....lol. Screw the analysis, Ralphy can analyse himself by looking in the mirror. You and I can analyse the Glenfiddich!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

I am ready, but maybe on a full stomach of goodies that she could provide...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

How can you deny a forum member in need?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Only after two stiff Shots of the Glenfiddich, Annie. I find it so,trying dealing with personality disorders.....lol. Screw the analysis, Ralphy can analyse himself by looking in the mirror. You and I can analyse the Glenfiddich!



Haha!  Sounds good!  Cheers!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I am ready, but maybe on a full stomach of goodies that she could provide...



But you are analysing yourself while we are getting pished on whisky.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hmm, seem like there are a lot of furrin lushes here...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2015)

Ralphy, you can't handle the goodies I can provide. Also, I have been denying men's needs for years. Annie, come join me on the floor, let' s get pished, and ogle the guy on the bottle!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow!  Please tell us more, a lot more...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2015)

Sweet boy, when I write my memoirs, I will send you a signed copy. Perhaps you should read it lying down?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Would I need a defibrillator handy?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2015)

Why, Ralphy, what ever works for you, I have no bias here.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Start that memoir now and send me the the material for editing as you go along.  Could I see chapter one by the end of the week?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2015)

What makes,you any more qualified to judge my prose than my poetry? Show me your academic credentials.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, seem like there are a lot of furrin lushes here...



How am I a furriner?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Shal, I don't want to intimidate you with my extraordinary credentials as they might cause you writer's block.  Am, anyone abandons the homeland is a furriner, period...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2015)

Ralphy, I doubt you have sufficient credentials to prove you are alive. However, this comedy act is almost ready to hit the road. I think we could be very successful playing the geriatric circuit, don't you?


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 13, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> *What Other people think of you is none of your business*... a 90 year old Ohio lady Regina Brett wrote that among many other sentinents  ...do you agree with it?
> 
> Do you mind a lot what others' think of you ,?



It would be nice to be instantly liked, yet some people are not going to like what they see. I can live with that. I am me and can only live my own life, not another's. My family loves me and that is what means the most to me.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 13, 2016)

If their dislike doesn’t impact me or they’re not someone I care about, then no, their dislike doesn’t bother me.

But I’ve known of (and worked with) people who are extreme "people pleasers”. They want everyone to like them – all the time - and if not, they need to know why. Or they’ll go to others to try to get help as to why so-and-so doesn’t like them and what should they do etc.,…waah…waah…waah. That gets annoying.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2016)

Some people are more sensitive than others. That is not a character flaw. If more people showed compassion toward those who are different from themselves, I would have far fewer clients. Not everyone has a tough outer shell, and that is  ok. There is room for us all.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Some people are more sensitive than others. That is not a character flaw. If more people showed compassion toward those who are different from themselves, I would have far fewer clients. Not everyone has a tough outer shell, and that is  ok. *There is room for us all.*



No, there is not! Only the tough will survive! Slash! Burn! Lamentations of the women!

OUCH ... I got a splinter ... :hurt:


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2016)

Philly, lololol


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 13, 2016)

"Well it's alright now...I've learned my lesson well..that you can't please everyone so you got to please yourself."

That paraphrased line from "Garden Party" pretty much expresses how I feel...great song too


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have never cared what people thought of me, even as a kid. If people liked me, fine, if not that is fine too. Me being me is the most important thing where I am concerned. I have never wanted to follow any trends, or people, I have always done my own thing. I don't like socialising apart from with my children and grandchildren. I don't need close friends.

 My mother was always worried about what people were thinking, which drove us all crazy, including my father!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 13, 2016)

This thread got exciting towards the end,shalimar,I agree with what you said,you have to be ok alone annd with youurrself before anyone else, I think ralphy just wants to see if his defibrelatoor works. No,it's none of my business what others think,just as long as they keep it to themselves.shhalimar,denying a man is ok,denying youurself is not. (Is that too forward for this forum?) Lol


----------



## Pookie (Jan 14, 2016)

I would hope I'd never conduct myself in public or in private, in a manner in which anyone would ever think badly of me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 14, 2016)

Pookie said:


> I would hope I'd never conduct myself in public or in private, in a manner in which anyone would ever think badly of me.



For some of us that ship sailed a loooong time ago ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> I have never cared what people thought of me, even as a kid. If people liked me, fine, if not that is fine too. Me being me is the most important thing where I am concerned. I have never wanted to follow any trends, or people, I have always done my own thing. I don't like socialising apart from with my children and grandchildren. I don't need close friends.
> 
> My mother was always worried about what people were thinking, which drove us all crazy, including my father!



Oh I would swap with you in a heartbeat BC...absolutely would love to have always had the mindset, it must be so calming not to give a care about what other people think of you ...as long of course that you're not deliberately causing anyone upset..which I'm sure you're not. My mother was the same as yours and I've inherited a lot of that.. I'm definitely too thin skinned for this crazy world...


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 14, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> Oh I would swap with you in a heartbeat BC...absolutely would love to have always had the mindset, it must be so calming not to give a care about what other people think of you ...as long of course that you're not deliberately causing anyone upset..which I'm sure you're not. My mother was the same as yours and I've inherited a lot of that.. I'm definitely too thin skinned for this crazy world...



I do my best to help others if I can, but not because people will think well of me, but because I want to do so.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 14, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> For some of us that ship sailed a loooong time ago ...



:thumbsup:  Ain't that the truth.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 14, 2016)

Needy people who have to belong to a clique :wink: obviously care what others think of them. Kinda pathetic. I left that behind in junior high.


----------



## Mike (Jan 15, 2016)

In my opinion it is better not to know.

Mike.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2016)

What is the difference between belonging to a  clique, and having supportive friends? A question of degree? Perhaps a need to put down others who do not belong to the in group? Regardless, I would be hesitant to call someone pathetic for being 

insecure. At some point in our lives, all of us will be faced with situations which will trigger insecurities. That is part of the human condition. Hopefully, at that time, there will be people in our lives who will react with compassion.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> What is the difference between belonging to a  clique, and having supportive friends? A question of degree? Perhaps a need to put down others who do not belong to the in group? Regardless, I would be hesitant to call someone pathetic for being
> 
> insecure. At some point in our lives, all of us will be faced with situations which will trigger insecurities. That is part of the human condition. Hopefully, at that time, there will be people in our lives who will react with compassion.



QFT.

And even if it is just one person who reacts with compassion, that is still better than a stadium full of sycophants and phonies.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 15, 2016)

Ideally a group of supportive friends would be inclusive, positive and welcoming and different than the stereotypical negative high school clique which is more exclusive and critical of outsiders.  

We are all insecure in different areas, that's why we need each other for support, comfort and sharing. Not pathetic at all, loving and compassionate.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2016)

Philly, QFT.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2016)

Cookie QFT.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 15, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Ideally a group of supportive friends would be inclusive, positive and welcoming and different than the stereotypical negative high school clique which is more exclusive and critical of outsiders.
> 
> We are all insecure in different areas, that's why we need each other for support, comfort and sharing. Not pathetic at all, loving and compassionate.



I agree with this . It's got to be ok to just be yourself with someone or you don't have much.


----------



## Linda (Jan 15, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> That depends.  Are we talking negative feelings?  If so, I Agree AND disagree...    I agree so long as they keep their opinions to themselves.    I disagree the minute their opinion negatively impacts me..


I haven't had time to read the rest of this thread yet, but right off, I agree with what QS says here.

Note added:  I went back to read everything and I see this is an old thread.  I realized that when I saw posts from Glinda and Classic Rocker and than I looked at the date.  Oh well, I'm glad to see it revived, it's an interesting subject.


----------



## Aurora (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't agree but it depends on which other people you mean and who you are?
Are you  well known?  Are you a recluse? Do you have many friends or acquaintances... Etc.
I care what others think of me--it may be good that I don't always know! I might not like what I find out.

A 90 year old probably would not care what others think of her--how much longer will she live anyway?


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 16, 2016)

I come over as very sociable, even though I dislike socialising. I can chat for the universe, but I never share my deepest thoughts with anyone, they are mine alone.


----------



## deesierra (Jan 16, 2016)

*Remember?*

https://youtu.be/rFugRFKqjFg

:sentimental:


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 16, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> *What Other people think of you is none of your business*... a 90 year old Ohio lady Regina Brett wrote that among many other sentinents  ...do you agree with it?
> 
> Do you mind a lot what others' think of you ,?



It only matters if it concerns your livelihood or your love life. Retired, widowed,and three feet away from the finish line. I'm done!


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 16, 2016)

ndynt said:


> Though everyone would prefer to be liked....if it does not impact my life, I do not really care what others think of me.



But I like you, Ina, whether you care or not. So there!


----------



## Ina (Jan 16, 2016)

Underock,  I'm not ndynt, but  I do like you as well.

I hope people have a good opinion of me, and if not, I just remember my grandmother's saying of, "Well he can just get glad in the same pants he got mad in."


----------



## Yaya (Jan 17, 2016)

I care about what my boss thinks of me and about what my sons think of me and that's it......I don't need any unnecessary stress in my life. I have plenty of more important things to care about.


----------



## Robusta (Nov 28, 2016)

My motto:  *Everybody is an asshole to somebody!*


----------



## RubyK (Nov 28, 2016)

Many people have said that other than a 90 year old lady. It is on a list I have on the kitchen fridge. Sometimes there is nothing you can do to make others like you. If I haven't ever been mean to the person and they still don't like me, "so be it." I don't care. It IS their business. nthego:


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 28, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> *What Other people think of you is none of your business*... a 90 year old Ohio lady Regina Brett wrote that among many other sentinents  ...do you agree with it?
> 
> Do you mind a lot what others' think of you ,?



That seems to be a popular expression these days, but to a large degree I disagree with it.  The reason:  because what people think of you is often directly connected to how they treat you, and that certainly _is _your business.


----------

